# Can you see the real me?



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, I've been here at Mythic Scribes since November of last year and I've yet to show my face (so to speak).

I'd like to get some input on whether or not I should and if I do so, I want it to be clear that I'd only do it for "Thank Yous" from members who see it in order to raise my abysmal reputation standings.

I know...I'm a narcissistic bastard for doing this, but I *REALLY* want to up my rep.

So whaddaya say Scribes? A high turnout vote will decide whether or not I post it here.

It will be a historic event, I can assure you.

Thanks in advance for your replies!


REAVER

(PS: Five Reputation Points to the MS member who can tell me the title and band of the song that the title of this thread comes from!)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

The Who Quadrophenia


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

anihow said:


> The Who Quadrophenia



Very good! But what is your vote?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Reaver, please show us your picture!!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote that you have to post a pic of your face.  We don't want to see your shoe or something.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

That's two votes for yes...but only _one_ thank you?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote for yes as well.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

Three votes and only one thank you...this DOES NOT sit well...


----------



## Devor (Jun 2, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Three votes and only one thank you...this DOES NOT sit well...



I gave you a Thank You, and now I'll vote . . . . no.  Just to help even those numbers out.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

Three to one against...

I'd thank you Devor, but you have a much better reputation than me.


----------



## Devor (Jun 2, 2012)

Reaver said:


> I'd thank you Devor, but you have a much better reputation than me.



Only by the numbers.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

Devor said:


> Only by the numbers.



Nonsense! I think you're great!


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

I vote yes, please give us a pic!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Steerpike (Jun 2, 2012)

I Demand To See Your Face.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll feed your ego.  But only because you're awesome.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2012)

Me too, me too, I vote yes too!


----------



## Reaver (Jun 3, 2012)

anihow said:


>



Well...here I am.  In Canine Form of course.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'll feed your ego.  But only because you're awesome.



Thanks Phil.  You're pretty damn awesome yourself.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I Demand To See Your Face.




Perhaps after I receive more "YES" votes and about 200 more reputation points.


----------



## Justme (Jun 3, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Okay, I've been here at Mythic Scribes since November of last year and I've yet to show my face (so to speak).
> 
> I'd like to get some input on whether or not I should and if I do so, I want it to be clear that I'd only do it for "Thank Yous" from members who see it in order to raise my abysmal reputation standings.
> 
> ...




What dwells behind the Vail is more enlightening than the Vail itself.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh dear, getting a high reputation will make the rest of us look bad, but I'll thank you and vote yes because Mythic Scribes Loves You Reaver!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 3, 2012)

I also vote yes.  I don't fear the Reaver.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> I also vote yes.  I don't fear the Reaver.



I can't think of or even imagine anything that a Black Dragon fears.

I think perhaps when there are some more votes and once I reach 350 reputation points, I shall reveal myself.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

That's my dog with a mohawk.  I finished his haircut right after that.  HAHA


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> That's my dog with a mohawk.  I finished his haircut right after that.  HAHA



Oh, good. For a second there, I thought I was going through an identity crisis.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 4, 2012)

*Can you see the real me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me...*

Thanked, yes-vote implied, but mostly I'm thanking you for the fact that I read the title of this thread and the whole Quadrophenia album is now stuck in my head. I haven't played it in a while (and need to upload it to my iPod when I get home), but so far, my memory of the overture at the start of the album is photographic.

(Or would that be a "phonographic memory" if it's about sound?)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 4, 2012)

I vote banana.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I vote banana.



Say whaaaat???


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Thanked, yes-vote implied, but mostly I'm thanking you for the fact that I read the title of this thread and the whole Quadrophenia album is now stuck in my head. I haven't played it in a while (and need to upload it to my iPod when I get home), but so far, my memory of the overture at the start of the album is photographic.
> 
> (Or would that be a "phonographic memory" if it's about sound?)



Glad I could help buddy!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 4, 2012)

I wanted to see if I could make my og look close enough to Red VII to take a photo with me dressed as Vincent.   FAIL!!!


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> I wanted to see if I could make my og look close enough to Red VII to take a photo with me dressed as Vincent.   FAIL!!!



Well, if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jun 4, 2012)

I vote No.

Just because I'm contrary and I don't wonder what you look like. I don't wonder about you at all. Sorry.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

Rikilamaro said:


> I vote No.
> 
> Just because I'm contrary and I don't wonder what you look like. I don't wonder about you at all. Sorry.



Thank you?


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jun 5, 2012)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 5, 2012)

I vote yes. Also I think it only fair that moderators get extra votes, and BD even more extra votes. So that's 500 votes in favour, two against. Probably.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 5, 2012)

Chilari said:


> I vote yes. Also I think it only fair that moderators get extra votes, and BD even more extra votes. So that's 500 votes in favour, two against. Probably.



I'll take this under consideration.


----------



## dragonangel517 (Jun 6, 2012)

I vote yes.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 7, 2012)

The who real me. And don't show your face unless or until YOU want to. 
Hope all is well. 
~BL~


----------

